# Bacon wrapped venison backstrap



## short smoke (Feb 26, 2017)

First time trying venison on the smoker. Put my rub on wrapped in bacon and dusted the top of the bacon with it.  Smoked in apple wood for about hour and 15min. Let me know what you all think. I am new at this.  Thanks 













20170226_194023.jpg



__ short smoke
__ Feb 26, 2017


----------



## short smoke (Feb 26, 2017)

Here is the sliced pic 













20170226_194343.jpg



__ short smoke
__ Feb 26, 2017


----------



## crankybuzzard (Feb 26, 2017)

Sounds good to me!  

What temp was the smoker and what was the internal temp of the bs when you pulled it?


----------



## short smoke (Feb 27, 2017)

In the middle it was 140 to 145.  Still juicy and a little bit on the rare side. Just how I like my venison.  Didn't want to go much over that, and risk drying it out.


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 27, 2017)

It looks delicious!

Great job!

Al


----------



## crankybuzzard (Feb 27, 2017)

short smoke said:


> In the middle it was 140 to 145. Still juicy and a little bit on the rare side. Just how I like my venison. Didn't want to go much over that, and risk drying it out.


That's perfect for me as well!


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 27, 2017)

Looks Great, SS !!
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






---
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Mighty Tasty!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Nice Job!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## short smoke (Feb 27, 2017)

Thanks bear. Wish I had another loin to smoke. Guess I will have to wait until September and stick another one.


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 27, 2017)

short smoke said:


> Thanks bear. Wish I had another loin to smoke. Guess I will have to wait until September and stick another one.


Yup---That'll be here before you know it !!!

You get Deer around York, or do you run North a bit?

I haven't been to York, since I used to buy some of my Woodworking Machines at "Wilke".

Bear


----------



## short smoke (Feb 27, 2017)

There are plenty of deer in these parts. I usually hunt south in Maryland.  Higher limits and no restrictions on  minimum antler size for shooter bucks.  Unlimited does with bow in many areas.  That is what I really like.  Meat for the freezer. But surly won't pass up a nice buck.


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 28, 2017)

short smoke said:


> There are plenty of deer in these parts. I usually hunt south in Maryland. Higher limits and no restrictions on minimum antler size for shooter bucks. Unlimited does with bow in many areas. That is what I really like. Meat for the freezer. But surly won't pass up a nice buck.


----------



## bahfotl (Feb 28, 2017)

Short Smoke - looks good, a little done for me but you do you! I like my venison rare off the grill at 125 and rest until 130. Needs more bacon!

Bearcarver - from one vet to another (81-'03 crewchief Hueys and Hooks) - welcome home brother!


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 28, 2017)

bahfotl said:


> Bearcarver - from one vet to another (81-'03 crewchief Hueys and Hooks) - welcome home brother!


Thank You Much---And right back at you! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## short smoke (Feb 28, 2017)

bahfotl said:


> Short Smoke - looks good, a little done for me but you do you! I like my venison rare off the grill at 125 and rest until 130. Needs more bacon!
> 
> Bearcarver - from one vet to another (81-'03 crewchief Hueys and Hooks) - welcome home brother!


 might have to try it little more rare next time, might turn out even better.  And I agree more bacon make everything better, I  only had one pack of bacon so had to make do with what I had


----------



## short smoke (Feb 28, 2017)

Is there any tricks to making the bacon more crispy without going over the IT and making it well done.  As mine was more of a medium doneness I believe


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 28, 2017)

short smoke said:


> Is there any tricks to making the bacon more crispy without going over the IT and making it well done. As mine was more of a medium doneness I believe


You could make it in the oven on something that will allow the grease to drain away. That will Crisp it up & make it "breakable".

I don't do it, because I like mine a little less done than that.

If you're talking about the Bacon you wrapped on the Venny, Partially cook the Bacon before you wrap it. Then it will get more crispy without making your Venny too well done.

Bear


----------



## short smoke (Feb 28, 2017)

Yes the bacon on the venison, it was still little chewy, I definitely don't want bacon to be breakable that is such a mean thing to do to bacon.  Thanks for the tip I will try that next time to see if it turns out better


----------



## bahfotl (Mar 1, 2017)

short smoke said:


> Is there any tricks to making the bacon more crispy without going over the IT and making it well done. As mine was more of a medium doneness I believe


Part of the process is to gain knowledge of the entire product in this medium (smoking meat). Bacon that is properly smoked isn't "crispy" and I don't think you can crisp bacon in a smoker. What you can do though, is become familiar with the texture of properly smoked bacon and learn to like it or not. For a long time now we have been buying smoked bacon in the box stores and then frying it to get it crispy. However, smoking bacon until it is "done" in a smoker will give it a chewy-er texture but for me is just as satisfying when enjoyed with other smoked edibles as it is fried by itself. I hope this doesn't sound too condescending, Just my observations on using bacon as a coating/covering/ additional ingredient in a smoked meat dish.


----------



## short smoke (Mar 2, 2017)

Not condescending at all. I appreciate any and all advice/knowledge  I can gain.  This was the first time I had done a venison loin on the smoker. I wasn't sure how the bacon was supposed to come out.  But from what you are telling me, I did it correctly.  And it was rather good the way it turned out


----------



## tallbm (Mar 2, 2017)

Looks good.  I have about 3-4 pounds of venison backstrap I need to do something with.  I think it may be this or some pops with bacon, jalapeno, and onion then lightly hit with BBQ sauce at the end :)


----------



## short smoke (Mar 3, 2017)

That sounds really good.  What a nice way to treat such a tender cut of bambi.


----------



## woodsman5150 (Mar 24, 2017)

made me want to go sight in my new rifle


----------



## short smoke (Mar 24, 2017)

woodsman5150 said:


> made me want to go sight in my new rifle


 got to go play with it the season be here before you know it. What new "toy" you get. Had my eyes on a new "toy" just got to convince the boss Lol


----------

